Ask HN: What kind of computer chair do you use at home? - siavosh
======
michaelpinto
Three suggestions:

1\. Go to the store, sit in the chair, and buy the one that feels comfy but
won' break your budget. Other than that don't worry about it.

2\. From my past experience in the web 1.0 era I've found that startups that
focus on furniture over their own product don't do well in the long run.

3\. The real thing you want is a HUGE whiteboard.

~~~
dutchrapley
Great suggestion on #1, and I recommend looking for a store that specializes
in office furniture - not Staples or Office Depot.

When I started working from home, I did exactly this and sat in two dozen
different chairs. I settled on this one
[http://www.bestofficefurnituredeal.com/Eurotech-Mid-Back-
Erg...](http://www.bestofficefurnituredeal.com/Eurotech-Mid-Back-Ergonomic-
Task-Chair-Aviator-FM5505-Green-Mesh-Fabric_10049.htm) and never had a sore
back from it in the 2 1/2 years I sat in it.

Now that I'm back in an office, I sit in a Steelcase Leap and have enjoyed
this chair, too.

Just don't randomly pick one based on reviews, try them out. Even check to see
if your local office furniture will let you take one home for a test drive.

------
Khao
I am either sitting on the couch with my laptop on my knees or at a standing
desk.

------
steventruong
Some leather desk chair (don't even know the brand).

~~~
benologist
Same ... not sure mine even _has_ a brand, it's just a desk chair heh.

------
bluekeybox
Herman Miller Embody.

------
olsonea
I stand!

juststand.org

